# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Anju's Artwork

## Anju

Okay here goes..
Reproduction of Pierre Auguste's 'Spring'

Painted by me in 2006 for my school exhibition
Acrylic on canvas

Painting 1.jpg

----------


## DawgBone

Very nice!

----------


## Anju

Thank you!

----------


## benni

Looks really cool  :smiley:

----------


## Anju

Thanks!  :smiley:

----------


## Spenner

Really gorgeous my friend. Have you done much other artwork you could post? I'd love to see more!

----------


## Anju

Thank you, Spenner. The rest of my paintings are in my hometown. But I'll definitely post pics of the new ones I make!  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

Fantastic work!  :smiley:  Did you also paint your avatar?

----------


## Anju

Thanks NyxCC.  :smiley: 
No, the avatar was not painted by me.

----------


## Anju

*My graduation project*

"The collection 'Gods in a Grid' is inspired from Tantra, the exotic tradition of Indian magic and the sacred art associated with it. Firmly rooted in spiritual values, Tantric art, with its predominant elementary forms, powerful graphic symbols and labyrinthine patterns, is recreated through a blend of techniques like block printing, patchwork, quilting and hand embroidery on a rich colour palette. Silhouettes derived from basic geometry combine with the drape of silk, while in focus are the divine yantras and mandalas that invoke the Gods."

----------


## NyxCC

Nice! I really like trantric art being incorporated into clothing! Thanks for sharing your beautiful works.  :smiley:

----------


## tommo

Wowwwww, nice work!  Had no idea you did this stuff.  Well done  :smiley:

----------


## Anju

*The Dreamcatcher*
Acrylic on canvas

photo0050.jpg

----------


## tommo

You are incredible.  Do you sell your work anywhere?

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

These are all fantastic.

----------


## tommo

That was a serious question btw, Anju, I would buy one of your pieces for sure.

----------


## Anju

Thank you, Tommo.  :smiley: 
I've never sold anything, but I'm planning to... once I have a sizeable collection.  :smiley:

----------


## Anju

Some illustrations from 3 years ago

4-4.jpg4-5.jpg4-6.jpg4-7.jpg4-8.jpg

----------


## puddlekins

You're so talented! I'm impressed!!

----------


## tommo

You may earn the title of "my new favourite DV artist" if you keep this up  :tongue2:

----------


## LouaiB

wow! These are very beautiful Anju! ::D: 
You are really talented!
I just saw the thread now

----------


## Anju

Thank you, all  :smiley:

----------


## Anju

This is what I've been up to.
IMG_0b377.jpgIMG_0384.JPGIMG_0390.JPGphoto006n0.jpg

----------


## Anju

The awesome threesome (Paradoxowl, Martango and me)

----------


## ParadoxOwl

Oh baby, now that's really something.  :Shades wink:  :Clap: 





 ::hump::

----------


## Anju



----------


## Rozollo

Wow very cool! Love it.

----------


## Anju



----------


## Zhaylin

So beautiful.  I especially like the last one  ::smitten::

----------


## Anju



----------


## tommo

Speechless.  Beautiful artwork from a beautiful girl.

That last one.... I would buy anything in that style.

----------


## Anju



----------


## JadeGreen

This thread is the coolest thing since Infected Mushroom.  ::tunes::  Keep updating it.

----------


## Anju



----------


## JadeGreen

That's beautiful, well done. I can't paint worth crap. Is this supposed to be a self-portrait?

----------


## Lang

Beautiful artwork!  ::D:  Keep up the great work!! I can't wait to see more artwork!  :smiley:

----------


## Anju

Thank you  ::D: 

@Jade, no it's not a self-portrait.

----------


## Anju

New version of threesome, by popular demand.
*Spoiler* for _;)_:

----------


## JadeGreen

Excellent work, though I think I can see some nip there. I'm not a conservative all about the censorship and what not, but ya might want to put a spoiler tag on this in case a grumpy mod shows up.

----------


## Anju



----------


## JadeGreen

This is gonna sound weird coming from me but that picture is adorable. Two artist corner uploads right in a row. Somebody is busy.  ::cooler:: 

What medium do you use? Is this color pencil? Water color? Digital?

----------


## Rozollo

WOW you got even better since I last saw your stuff, Anju! I love the coloration. Damn...

----------


## Aristaeus

> *Spoiler* for _picture_:



This is a very breathtaking portrait, along with the one posted before it.

Unfortunately, I am not a visual artist, so I cannot provide a professional review. However, your art style, I feel, would be excellent for children's books.

----------


## Anju

Thank you  ::D: 
@Jade, watercolour-pencils (the ones which you use like pencil and later apply water)

----------


## priceleecushing

very cool!

----------


## EbbTide000

> 



Arju

Thank you

IMO it is the most ecstatic (celestial) Dream pastime

like:

Forum code:*

Your magnificent art reminds me that god controlls everything but god is controlled by his beloved. 

 
* Love conquers all!* 


This old man sings to Rahda, the girl on the swing with god. He is merging with Radah to be as close to god as Rahda (on the swing) is. I ♥♡♥ the way this old man interprets (renders) this song. I merge with his yearning, then merge in ecstasy,  with god.

♥

https://youtu.be/8R07ydDo9OM

♥(10:26) 364,243 views

----------


## Anju

Trying digital after a long time..

----------


## JadeGreen

Row, Row, Row your boat.
Gently Down the stream.
Merrily, Merrily, Merrily
Life is but a _-wait?_

*reality checks*

Okay just making sure.

Haha good work. You really have a unique style.

----------


## DawnEye11

That digital artwork makes me realize how when i draw i'm missing more creativity.That pic definitely sparkles with feeling, creativity and cuteness. > w <

----------


## Anju

Actually, I find it easier to be creative while doing random doodles than when I paint more seriously on a canvas or something.

----------


## Awaker

That owl love you one is really nice, would be great for a card.

----------


## Anju

Made this for the guy.

----------


## JadeGreen

I thought that was a CGI cartoon for a second and I had to look at it to see that it was actually a drawing. Either way its super cute!  :smiley:

----------


## Anju

Welp, no new artwork. Did a few logos for a henna shop though.
henna.jpghenna 2.jpghenna 3.jpg

----------


## Anju

Illustrator practice

----------


## Anju



----------


## Anju



----------


## Lang

That is really cool!!!  Thank you for sharing!  ::D:

----------


## Ebtn

For some reason I feel like it looks like the bouquet girl is teleporting.

----------


## Anju



----------


## strive

#34 and the last one are definitely my favorites. Can't wait to see more, keep it up

----------


## Anju



----------


## Anju



----------


## MeohMyoh

Wow...very strong imagery...love it  ::D:

----------


## LouaiB

damn you're really amazing!!

----------


## Patience108

Very Beautiful  :Shades wink:

----------


## Anju



----------


## MeohMyoh

Wow is that constelations also Oo...awesome work again

----------


## LouaiB

Damn your power with colors.

----------


## Lang

Nice picture!!  ::D:  Keep the great work!

----------


## Amedee

I had a dream last night and I saw the Same colors in the sky i was amazed by your work and this coincidence.
  Just love it!: :smiley:

----------


## Anju

Thank you, all.  ::smitten:: 

This is my secret facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/Soul-Unblen...4173561187563/

----------


## MeohMyoh

Omg...Omg...so love the art...but the 2 with the owls *sniffles* so cuuuuuuute!  ::D: 
Thanks for sharing, you have an angel's soul (but don't return it yet as your artistry is cool).

----------


## Anju



----------


## Aristaeus

Ever tried painting something sci-fi? Such as futuristic or tech-y steampunk? I would thoroughly enjoy seeing something like that with your style.

----------


## LiLeila

Oh, these triangles-pictures are really great! And some of the previous also. Really nice work.

----------


## Anju

> Ever tried painting something sci-fi? Such as futuristic or tech-y steampunk? I would thoroughly enjoy seeing something like that with your style.



I'm not too fond of sci-fi but I could try it for a change.  :smiley:

----------


## Anju

As I don't have the time to do art at home anymore, posting some of the stuff I did at work.

----------


## Anju

Have been making gifs..

----------

